# Was ist das ideale (Größen-/ Gewichts-)Verhältnis Rolle zu Rute?



## Lord Sinclair (22. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage: welches Verhältnis Rolle zu Rute kann man allgemein als ideal/ ausgewogen bezeichnen? Eine zu schwere/ große Rolle für eine leichte Rute ist sicherlich suboptimal. Wie kann ich denn allgemein feststellen, wenn ich die Rolle an die Rute montiert habe, ob es "passt"?

Danke.


----------



## Blackbeard (22. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ideale (Größen-/ Gewichts-)Verhältnis Rolle zu Rute?*

Hi, 

die Rute sollte ausbalanciert in der Hand liegen, d.h. der Schwerpunkt sollte kurz vor der Rolle liegen.

Grober Richtwert ist:

2,70m Hechtrute, 4000er Rolle
2,40-2,70m Barsch/ Zanderrute, 2500er
2,10m Forellen/ feine Barschrute, 1000er

Die Größen beziehen sich jeweils auf Shimanorollen.

Gruß
Blackbeard


----------



## Angeljonas1 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ideale (Größen-/ Gewichts-)Verhältnis Rolle zu Rute?*

Eine Faustregel gibt es da nicht, außer natürlich, dass beide Teile möglichst leicht sein sollten. Es hängt immer davon ab, wie ausgewogen die Rute in der Hand liegt. Einige Rutenmodelle haben zum Gewichtsausgleich auch Metallscheiben im untersten Handteil montiert, so dass Du je nach Größe der Rolle Gewicht reduzieren kannst. Wichtig ist auch immer, wo an der Rute der Rollenhalter angebracht ist. Oftmals sitzt der Rollenhalter sehr weit auf der Rute, so dass diese also ein langes Handteil hat, was dazu führt, dass die Rute oftmals ausbalancierter in der Hand wirkt, allerdings vom Handling unpraktisch wird (wegen des langen Handteils). Umgekehrt kann es sich bei Ruten mit extrem kurzem Handteil verhalten, die dann unausgewogen in der Hand liegen können, weil die Rolle so weit hinten sitzt. 
Grundsätzlich kannst Du die Ausbalancierung am besten mit der Rolle an der Rute angeschraubt testen, indem Du nun wie bei einer alten Wage schaust, wo der Schwerpunkt an der Rute liegt. Dazu einfach mit einem Finger versuchen, die Rute in der Waagerechten zu halten.
Ein guter Tackledealer sollte Dir das vor Ort auch demonstrieren können und Dir sicherlich auch hilfreiche Hinweise geben. Wir machen das zumindest so 
Viel Peti Heil und die besten Grüße aus Berlin!
jonas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ideale (Größen-/ Gewichts-)Verhältnis Rolle zu Rute?*



Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> welches Verhältnis Rolle zu Rute kann man allgemein als ideal/ ausgewogen bezeichnen?


Also in der Allgemeinheit und vom Prinzip her eine interessante Frage.
Zumindest mal auf dauernd in der Hand geführte Spinnruten bezogen macht das ja viel Sinn. 

Meine Antwort ist: Die Rolle sollte 1.1x bis 1.9x so schwer wie die Rute sein.

Das  habe ich mal aus meinen als gut empfundenen Combos herausgerechnet.

Wieso das so ist? |kopfkrat 

Also wenn die Rolle (etwas) schwerer ist als die Rute, bildet sie vom Wurf- und Schwenkgefühl her einen besseren Drehpunkt, so als konzentrierte Hauptmasse mit Übermacht zur Rute. Leichtere Rollen als die Rute mag ich definitiv nicht an der Spinnrute. 
Das habe ich an langen Teleskopruten, und die lassen sich damit schwerer werfen und handeln. 
Auch bei Matchruten habe ich bei bis ca. 300g Rutengewicht Rollen mit deutliche über 300g dran, was sich sehr angenehm führen läßt. 
Eine 300g Rute wirkt mit einer 600g Rolle aber wiederum sehr extrem lastig im Schwerpunkt, daher nicht mit 2.0x mal.

Bin mal gespannt, ob es andere Überlegungen zum Pairing Rute+Rolle gibt. |wavey:


Die Gesamtbalance kann man auch mit der Rolle regeln, aber die Rollen haben eben bestimmte vorgegebene Gewichte. 
Am besten kann man mit Zusatzgewichten am Ende noch ein bischen nachregeln (bis 30g sehr gut), wenn die Kopflastigkeit zu unerwünscht hoch ist.
Auch die Halteposition am Rutenvordergriff bestimmt die Balance, je weiter vorne jemand greift, umso mehr wird die Combo nach hinten gezogen und hebt die Kopflast auf, je weiter hinten jemand greift, umso mehr hat er Probleme mit der Kopflast.


----------



## welsfaenger (23. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ideale (Größen-/ Gewichts-)Verhältnis Rolle zu Rute?*

reine Gewichts- und Längenangaben kann man schwer machen. Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Die beiden wichtigsten dabei sind:
- Gewicht vom VORDERTEIL (!!!) der Rute 
- Platzierung der Rolle am Handteil
Ich habe Ruten die zwar deutlich leichter sind als andere aber gefühlt eher schwerer. 
Bester Beispiel: Daiwa Osprey L, 2.74cm, 25-50 gr. WG, 199 gr. leicht gegen eine Balzer Baltic 165 Edition North, 2.85m, -165gr. WG, 256 gr. "schwer". Vom reinen Gefühl fühlt sich die Balzer locker 30-40gr. leichter an als die Balzer. Reel ist das Vorderteil 5 gr. leichter als bei der daiwa und die Rolle sitz ein wenig weiter vorne. Dadurch ist die Rute extrem gut schon mit einer 300gr. Rolle ausbalanciert.
Daher sind einfache Angaben sicher sehr schwierig. Ich pers. suche die Rolle nach den zu erwatenden Fängen aus und wie die Rute damit ausbalanciert ist.


----------



## antonio (23. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ideale (Größen-/ Gewichts-)Verhältnis Rolle zu Rute?*

so pauschal ka man das egentlich nicht sagen.
wichtig ist, daß die rute einigermaßen ausbalanciert ist.also nicht kopf oder hecklastig.
dies hängt aber nicht nur vom gewicht der rolle/rute ab, sondern auch davon, wo der rollenhalter sich befindet(langes oder kurzes griffstück).
ich probier immer beim händler ob es paßt oder nicht.

antonio


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ideale (Größen-/ Gewichts-)Verhältnis Rolle zu Rute?*

Leg die Rute mit Rolle dran auf nen Finger, dort wo du sie normalerweise festhälst (Rollenhalter oder Vordergriff). Kippt sie vorne über (Richtung Spitze) ist sie kopflastig und wird einem beim Fischen schwerer vorkommen als sie ist. Wenn man das über die Rolle ausgleichen will müsste dann was Schwereres dran. Wenn sie waagerecht stehen bleibt oder nach Hinten kippt (Richtung Handteil) ist sie ausgewogen, bzw. leicht hecklastig (das wäre aber weniger schlimm)... #c


----------

